# Restrictive Shopping Woes



## larry_stewart (Feb 2, 2020)

Not a question, just a statement. 

There is nothing worse that being on a restricted diet (for whatever reason), then getting to the checkout line to see the person in front of you's cart filled with everything you cant have.  

It was that kinda morning 

That being said, if they keep eating like that, they will be in the same situation in a few years ( or worse)!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 2, 2020)

You know, Larry, lots of people just don't care about what they eat..like smokers, drinkers, extreme thrill seekers, etc..all knowing that it likely be the cause of their death, but life is short anyway, so just enjoy it how you want..


I see hundreds of people a day in the deli ordering food from our menu..we have an open kitchen and the menu placards are over head so I watch the faces on the customers as they browse the selection..I have come to the conclusion that people who restrict their diets, weather it be by choice or not, all seem to have a very stressful way about them...the people who come in and order the biggest burger with cheese and fries with gravy, seem to be more care free and happy..I know this sounds a bit wingy, but I see it every day and I have analyzed it.  I literally see fear in their eyes..being in a meat shop probably would make any vegan uncomfortable..lol..

 I have been cutting back on certain foods because of the way it makes me feel ....I can tell how some things, and amounts of them, affect my body and digestive system almost immediately, so I restrict them..if I have a heart attack I won't regret eating meat all my life..that is the risk I take and am ok with it..it will suck, and maybe I will stop after because of my desire to live longer..but for now, I will eat it in moderation because it makes me happy and I feel grateful every time I have a well prepared meal..As we say up here in Canada "That's the way she goes"..


I suppose ignorance is bliss in some cases..but, surely not a defense..


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 2, 2020)

Cibophobia can be as debilitating as any other health problem..


I had a doctor tell my ex wife one time that she shouldn't diet..just eat whatever you want, in moderation, and get enough fiber so it passes through you...and as much exercise as you can, of course..but enjoy your food because the more variety your body gets, the better off it will be in the long run..and, as people get older and weaker, many are told to expand their diets to get more nutrition..
Just another way to look at food


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 2, 2020)

Rocklobster said:


> Cibophobia can be as debilitating as any other health problem..
> 
> 
> I had a doctor tell my ex wife one time that she shouldn't diet..just eat whatever you want, in moderation, and get enough fiber so it passes through you...and as much exercise as you can, of course..but enjoy your food because the more variety your body gets, the better off it will be in the long run..and, as people get older and weaker, many are told to expand their diets to get more nutrition..
> Just another way to look at food



The only time I have restricted my diet/choice of foods was when it was suggested that losing some weight would relieve Type 2 diabetes problems.. 

I lost 36lbs and have kept it off by portion control.. At 80, I enjoy what I want to and do not regret anything I eat.. Moderation, for me, is key..

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Feb 2, 2020)

I was restricting all the nightshades and that was a nuisance. But, when I ate any of them, it was making my arthritis worse, very noticeable the next day. Then I started taking a curcumin supplement. I started testing various nightshades again and now they are all back. So, yeah, I don't go to the grocery store as such, but seeing all the foods on a menu that I wasn't eating was annoying.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 2, 2020)

I have / had an issue with carbs.  The lab results couldn't have made it anymore clear how the carbs affected their results.  Not that I have to eliminate them from my diet, but I clearly have to watch what I eat.  Guy in front of me had 3 different kinds of cakes, a dozen fresh rolls, 2 baguettes , and multiple pasta boxes ( along with other things).  Just reminded me of the good old days when I could tackle all that and not have to worry or keep track


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 2, 2020)

larry_stewart said:


> I have / had an issue with carbs.  The lab results couldn't have made it anymore clear how the carbs affected their results.  Not that I have to eliminate them from my diet, but I clearly have to watch what I eat.  Guy in front of me had 3 different kinds of cakes, a dozen fresh rolls, 2 baguettes , and multiple pasta boxes ( along with other things).  Just reminded me of the good old days when I could tackle all that and not have to worry or keep track


I don't blame you there. I can tolerate carbs, thankfully, but I haven't eaten something like that in years..other than crusty bread..which is limited to certain meals..gotta keep the panther like frame in top shape..


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 2, 2020)

On the positive side, the limitations is what keeps my drive to try , find and cook different things.  Not a replacement but definitely expands my choices and Keeps making cooking fresh and interesting.  But sometimes a quick bowl of pasta just hits the spot


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 2, 2020)

I miss eating oatmeal the most...can't handle the carbs.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 2, 2020)

larry_stewart said:


> On the positive side, the limitations is what keeps my drive to try , find and cook different things.  Not a replacement but definitely expands my choices and Keeps making cooking fresh and interesting.  But sometimes a quick bowl of pasta just hits the spot




well, I've been blessed with a pretty good tolerance to foods..I suppose I don't understand what a lot of people go through..I am starting to develop a few annoyances...mainly because of my age I am more concerned about what I eat than I used to be..getting old can make a person paranoid..


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 2, 2020)

Rocklobster said:


> well, I've been blessed with a pretty good tolerance to foods..I suppose I don't understand what a lot of people go through..I am starting to develop a few annoyances...mainly because of my age I am more concerned about what I eat than I used to be..getting old can make a person paranoid..



Im glad , for me, that it is something that is diet controlled.  I have really good will power so other than an inconvenience, its not a problem as long as I dont abuse the things I should have in moderation.

I must say, though, that while waiting for lab results to get back , I was concerned that if not diet controlled, then possibly something really wrong that I have no control over.   So once again, although an inconvenience, as long as. stay on top of it, I dont have to totally eliminate things from my diet.   Also, as mentioned earlier, just forces me to be more creative in what I eat and how I cook.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 3, 2020)

The Elders, now only my Dad, cannot eat leafy greens. I miss my leafy greens, cabbage, all the good things.


----------

